# Updated; oops with 2.6.24 kernel and arpstar?

## Sadako

Edit: I discovered the problem was the arpstar third party module, please scroll down to this post.

I'm getting what appears to be a fairly generic oops message when trying to boot a 2.6.24 kernel, not much more than "Kernel panic: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!"

It will usually get to a console login and after logging in it'll panic anytime between a few seconds and a few minutes, If I startx after login the desktop seems to load just fine but it'll be completely frozen.

A couple of times it paniced far earlier in the boot process.

I just tried updating to hardened-sources-2.6.24, previously (and right now) running hardened-sources-2.6.23-r9.

It seems to be equivalent to gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r4.

I originally enabled a load of new stuff, but after the first few panics I ran a `make oldconfig` on the working 2.6.23 config, and tried to keep it as close to that as possible.

Still panics.

Here's a diff between the 2.6.23-r9 and 2.6.24, with the seemingly irrelevant comments removed;

```
-# Linux kernel version: 2.6.23-hardened-r9

-# Sun Mar 23 15:24:32 2008

+# Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-hardened

+# Wed Apr 16 02:41:23 2008     

+# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set     

+CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y  

+CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y   

+CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

-CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y          

+# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

+CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

+# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

                                

+# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set     

-# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set    

+# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set    

+# CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED is not set

                                

+CONFIG_SLABINFO=y              

                                

+CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y          

                                

+# CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT is not set

+# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set      

+# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

+CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

+CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y      

+CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y    

+CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y 

+CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

+CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

+# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP is not set

                                

+# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

+# CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER is not set

+# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE is not set

+# CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT is not set

+# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set      

+# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

+CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

+CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y      

+CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y    

+CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y 

+CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

+CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

+# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP is not set

                                

+# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

+# CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER is not set

+# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE is not set

+CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

+# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

+# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

+CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

+# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

+# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

+CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

+# CONFIG_SSB is not set

+CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

+# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

-# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_RAMFS=y

+# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

-CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SHM=y

+# CONFIG_PAX_KERNEXEC is not set
```

So, any ideas?

Two things I did notice is that both libata and powernow have fairly significany version bumps between 2.6.23 and 2.6.24, and as I use both of them I was wondering if either of those could be responsible?

Thanks, and please let me know what other info I can provide which may be useful.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If it happens randomly, it may be a hardware issue. To be sure, boot with your install cd and see how long it takes (if at all) for the machine to die. If it doesn't die, there may be a problem with your kernel configuration. If it does die, it's hardware, pure and simple. 

If you really want to be sure, download mprime, and use it to give your computer a real stress test. If you can't get the system to stay up that long, there is a version made for floppy available here. 

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Sadako

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> If it happens randomly, it may be a hardware issue. To be sure, boot with your install cd and see how long it takes (if at all) for the machine to die. If it doesn't die, there may be a problem with your kernel configuration. If it does die, it's hardware, pure and simple. 
> 
> If you really want to be sure, download mprime, and use it to give your computer a real stress test. If you can't get the system to stay up that long, there is a version made for floppy available here. 
> 
> Good luck.
> ...

 Thanks for the response, however this box has been running 2.6.23 without problems for about six months, and the panic always happens with the 2.6.24 kernel, so I doubt it's a hardware issue.

Though it might be worth trying a livecd with 2.6.24 kernel (if I can find one)...

Any other suggestions?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I could give rewriting your kernel a go if you send me your present config and your lspci...another set of eyes and all that. That might help. It might also be a bug with the new kernel. There are lots of those, doncha know!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Sadako

Okay, so a friend on irc found a similar bug which suggested that the problem was with acpi and could be worked around with acpi=off in the kernel command line, however I tried both acpi=noirq and then acpi=off, and it made absolutely no difference.

I've taken a couple of pictures of the oops, acpi=noirq & acpi=off, the latter appears to be the clearer of the two.

I know, I know, actual photos os a screen, ugh, but it is rather difficult to take a screenshot of an oops...)

I would have posted this info earlier, but I had to rebuild with framebuffer console support, couldn't see the details with a vga console...

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> I could give rewriting your kernel a go if you send me your present config and your lspci...another set of eyes and all that. That might help. It might also be a bug with the new kernel. There are lots of those, doncha know!

 Knock yourself out  :Smile: 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)
```

hardened-sources-2.6.24 config

I'd apreciate any recommendations, although I have very little in the kernel which I don't actually need...

Two things I'm going to try disabling myself are powernow/cpufreq and "Interrupts on hypertransport devices" (HT_IRQ), I'll bump this thread when I have soemthing to report.

----------

## shinobi.jack

I do not really have much of a background in debugging oops, but I did read something this morning that may (or may not) be helpful. There is a post on kernel trap  today  that refers to a sparsemem crash that could be causing your trouble. It does mention that 2.6.24 'worked', but that the bug was generally unstable - ie was just a bit more hidden. Also i noticed that one of the diffs between your 2.6.23 and 2.6.24 is sparsemem...

G

----------

## Sadako

 *shinobi.jack wrote:*   

> I do not really have much of a background in debugging oops, but I did read something this morning that may (or may not) be helpful. There is a post on kernel trap  today  that refers to a sparsemem crash that could be causing your trouble. It does mention that 2.6.24 'worked', but that the bug was generally unstable - ie was just a bit more hidden. Also i noticed that one of the diffs between your 2.6.23 and 2.6.24 is sparsemem...
> 
> G

 Thanks for the reply, it's not actually sparsemem itself which has changed (I've been using it in 2.6.23 without issues), but there is a new option in 2.6.24, "Sparse Memory virtual memmap" or SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP, however I never enabled it...

Anyway, from the bug you linked to it seems specific to 32-bit x86 systems, while this is a 64-bit install...

Still, disabling sparsemem altogether is something else worth trying that I hadn't considered, so thanks again.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> Knock yourself out 

 

I did, and you're right, you have one incredibly minimalist kernel. I bow before the master. Anyway, I didn't see anything that jumped up and bit me. The only thing I saw was a lot of modules in places were I set things to be compiled directly into the kernel. Maybe compiling some of those things into the kernel might make them work better. That's about all I can think of at the moment.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Sarpy Sam

I had a problem similar to this one on a via board after I upgraded to 2.6.24.  Kernel panic at random intervals.  I could not find a predictable pattern to them.  I finally decided it had to be a hardware issue and decided it was the memory.  It turned out to be a bad memory module.  I put in a new memory module and it hasn't happened since.

Why it didn't start happening until 2.6.24, I don't know.  I could down grade to 2.6.23 and everything was fine but with 2.6.24 I would get the panics.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If that's true, perhaps a little dance with mprime will show the problem. I know it puts my Core2 under such a bind, my old Toshiba laptop can ALMOST beat it in a speed race. It also clears out those pesky memory leaks from firefox..hehehe

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Sadako

I found the problem, it turned out to be caused by the ]only third party module I use, arpstar.

After booting a more debugable kernel, I found this in my logs;

```
Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   34.575777] Unable to handle kernel paging request at 00000008000000d8 RIP:

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   34.576350]  [<ffffffff80280beb>] __slab_alloc+0x5b/0x5b0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   34.641407] PGD 0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   34.705172] CPU 1

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   34.736510] Modules linked in: arpstar

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   34.767788] Pid: 920, comm: modprobe Not tainted 2.6.24-hardened #8

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   34.799334] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff80280beb>]  [<ffffffff80280beb>] __slab_alloc+0x5b/0x5b0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   34.831434] RSP: 0018:ffff81007d917d78  EFLAGS: 00010046

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   34.895376] RDX: ffffffff8068f6b0 RSI: 0000000000000020 RDI: ffffffff8068f5c0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   34.926600] RBP: ffff81007d917db8 R08: ffffffff8068f6b0 R09: 0000000000000001

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   34.958088] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffffffff8068f6b0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   34.990033] R13: ffffffff8068f6b0 R14: ffffffff8068f5c0 R15: ffffffff8068f5c0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.022253] FS:  0000355c1eca8b00(0000) GS:ffff81007f80c580(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.055226] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.088054] CR2: 00000008000000d8 CR3: 000000007d90e000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.121269] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.154383] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.187416] Process modprobe (pid: 920, threadinfo ffff81007d916000, task ffff81007eb86000)

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.221153] Stack:  ffffffff880025ed ffffffff802811da ffffffff00000020 0000000000000000

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.255669]  0000000000000282 ffffffff8068f6b0 0000000000000020 ffffffff8068f5c0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.290655]  ffff81007d917df8 ffffffff802811f6 ffffffff880025ed ffffffff88003388

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.291586] Call Trace:

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.361171]  [<ffffffff880025ed>] :arpstar:init_module+0x16d/0x240

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.397204]  [<ffffffff802811da>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x9a/0xd0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.433086]  [<ffffffff802811f6>] kmem_cache_alloc+0xb6/0xd0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.468601]  [<ffffffff880025ed>] :arpstar:init_module+0x16d/0x240

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.504362]  [<ffffffff88003388>] :arpstar:iphook_rcv+0x2a8/0x834

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.539757]  [<ffffffff880025ed>] :arpstar:init_module+0x16d/0x240

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.574960]  [<ffffffff80253edc>] sys_init_module+0x16c/0x1a60

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.609431]  [<ffffffff88003398>] :arpstar:iphook_rcv+0x2b8/0x834

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.643009]  [<ffffffff80202d8e>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.676290]

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.709191]

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.709191] Code: 48 8b 04 c3 49 89 04 24 41 8b 86 80 00 00 00 41 89 45 0c 49

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.775093] RIP  [<ffffffff80280beb>] __slab_alloc+0x5b/0x5b0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.808111]  RSP <ffff81007d917d78>

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.871112] ---[ end trace e66d900c9f665a83 ]---

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.902309] BUG: sleeping function called from invalid context at kernel/rwsem.c:21

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.933977] in_atomic():0, irqs_disabled():1

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.965366] INFO: lockdep is turned off.

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   35.996786] irq event stamp: 4518

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.028306] hardirqs last  enabled at (4517): [<ffffffff802811da>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x9a/0xd0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.061207] hardirqs last disabled at (4518): [<ffffffff80281173>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x33/0xd0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.093995] softirqs last  enabled at (0): [<ffffffff80226b76>] copy_process+0x296/0x1560

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.126945] softirqs last disabled at (0): [<0000000000000000>] 0x0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.159618] Pid: 920, comm: modprobe Tainted: G      D 2.6.24-hardened #8

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.192436]

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.192436] Call Trace:

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.257152]  [<ffffffff802219f9>] __might_sleep+0xc9/0xe0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.289907]  [<ffffffff804e0760>] down_read+0x20/0x70

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.322335]  [<ffffffff8022b01e>] exit_mm+0x2e/0x100

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.354418]  [<ffffffff8022ca3e>] do_exit+0x1ae/0x8c0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.386042]  [<ffffffff8022919a>] release_console_sem+0x5a/0x260

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.417433]  [<ffffffff8022d18a>] do_group_exit+0x3a/0x90

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.448701]  [<ffffffff802168b0>] do_page_fault+0x570/0x900

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.479818]  [<ffffffff8024a007>] find_usage_backwards+0xe7/0x110

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.510784]  [<ffffffff8020b658>] save_stack_trace+0x28/0x50

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.541655]  [<ffffffff804e237d>] error_exit+0x0/0xa9

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.572433]  [<ffffffff880025ed>] :arpstar:init_module+0x16d/0x240

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.603212]  [<ffffffff80280beb>] __slab_alloc+0x5b/0x5b0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.633868]  [<ffffffff880025ed>] :arpstar:init_module+0x16d/0x240

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.664332]  [<ffffffff802811da>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x9a/0xd0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.694510]  [<ffffffff802811f6>] kmem_cache_alloc+0xb6/0xd0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.724261]  [<ffffffff880025ed>] :arpstar:init_module+0x16d/0x240

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.754327]  [<ffffffff88003388>] :arpstar:iphook_rcv+0x2a8/0x834

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.784464]  [<ffffffff880025ed>] :arpstar:init_module+0x16d/0x240

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.844618]  [<ffffffff88003398>] :arpstar:iphook_rcv+0x2b8/0x834

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.874267]  [<ffffffff80202d8e>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.903526]

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.932242] BUG: sleeping function called from invalid context at kernel/sched.c:4672

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.962086] in_atomic():0, irqs_disabled():1

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   36.991712] INFO: lockdep is turned off.

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.021114] irq event stamp: 4518

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.050373] hardirqs last  enabled at (4517): [<ffffffff802811da>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x9a/0xd0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.080382] hardirqs last disabled at (4518): [<ffffffff80281173>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x33/0xd0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.109871] softirqs last  enabled at (0): [<ffffffff80226b76>] copy_process+0x296/0x1560

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.139381] softirqs last disabled at (0): [<0000000000000000>] 0x0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.168920] Pid: 920, comm: modprobe Tainted: G      D 2.6.24-hardened #8

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.198990]

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.198991] Call Trace:

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.256747]  [<ffffffff802219f9>] __might_sleep+0xc9/0xe0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.285443]  [<ffffffff80224ac5>] __cond_resched+0x15/0x60

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.314007]  [<ffffffff804df632>] cond_resched+0x32/0x40

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.342216]  [<ffffffff804e0765>] down_read+0x25/0x70

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.370077]  [<ffffffff8022b01e>] exit_mm+0x2e/0x100

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.397785]  [<ffffffff8022ca3e>] do_exit+0x1ae/0x8c0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.425646]  [<ffffffff8022919a>] release_console_sem+0x5a/0x260

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.453579]  [<ffffffff8022d18a>] do_group_exit+0x3a/0x90

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.481501]  [<ffffffff802168b0>] do_page_fault+0x570/0x900

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.509413]  [<ffffffff8024a007>] find_usage_backwards+0xe7/0x110

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.537378]  [<ffffffff8020b658>] save_stack_trace+0x28/0x50

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.565238]  [<ffffffff804e237d>] error_exit+0x0/0xa9

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.592967]  [<ffffffff880025ed>] :arpstar:init_module+0x16d/0x240

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.620777]  [<ffffffff80280beb>] __slab_alloc+0x5b/0x5b0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.648883]  [<ffffffff880025ed>] :arpstar:init_module+0x16d/0x240

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.677061]  [<ffffffff802811da>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x9a/0xd0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.704973]  [<ffffffff802811f6>] kmem_cache_alloc+0xb6/0xd0

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.732478]  [<ffffffff880025ed>] :arpstar:init_module+0x16d/0x240

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.760228]  [<ffffffff88003388>] :arpstar:iphook_rcv+0x2a8/0x834

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.787866]  [<ffffffff880025ed>] :arpstar:init_module+0x16d/0x240

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.815075]  [<ffffffff80253edc>] sys_init_module+0x16c/0x1a60

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.841970]  [<ffffffff88003398>] :arpstar:iphook_rcv+0x2b8/0x834

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.868946]  [<ffffffff80202d8e>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Apr 17 04:35:52 [kernel] [   37.895931]
```

So I commented arpstar out of the modules.autoload.d config file, rebooted, and everything worked fine.

However, after I modprobe'd arpstar, the moment I attempted to ping something it oops'd on me, although this time I was able to get a clearer pic of the oops, with a lot more useful information; arpstar.png

I've now been running 2.6.24 for over 24 hours with no problems (albiet without arpstar).

Thanks to everyone who helped with this.

Now, the question is; does anyone have arpstar working with 2.6.24?

Admittedly, I'm on amd64 and arpstar is only keyworded x86, however it's been working for me for more than two years...

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're most welcome.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## OmSai

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> After booting a more debugable kernel,

 How did you accomplish this?

I ask because butonss needs help debugging a hdd related oops problem

Actually in that thread if you could kindly post your steps to get debug info, based on your handling of this oops problem, that would be great.

----------

